# BURR!!!!!!



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

It's a nippy 7 degrees on the porch this morning, got me wondering what those type of temperatures would do to the carbon and fiber wraps on a modern rod if i was nuts enough to go out and practice this morning, i do need the practice, but there's about 5 inches of snow on the field. charlie


----------



## jklett (Jan 14, 2003)

I have heard that graphite rods can shatter in very cold temps, but I don't remember what they considered "cold".


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "jklett",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Cast away if you wish. 0 degree's is a spring day to carbon. Big Dave


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Burr here to Big Brother! Calling for 1-3" for thurs.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

White out conditions in Kinnakeet. Horizontal blizzard, blowing 25-30. Would head out on the beach, but the wind is way too strong. Sitting this one out.


----------

